# Complete novice in need of some help!



## uknown (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Been reading for the forums for a couple of weeks now and done various searches - as usual with a forum, you get two different opinions (at least) on everything so just want to see a bit of a consensus if possible?

Two weeks ago I picked up my brand new Mercedes C350 Sport from the factory in Stuttgart and drove it back to the UK, straight to the dealership. Due to being lazy and not having anytime to do anything with it (apart from drive it) the following week I wanted it protected immediately. I got the Mercedes Stargard/Supagard applied for £217 I think it was.

Most of the threads I have read look dimly on dealerships selling treatments, etc - but I was happy to pay and have something on it than nothing for the time being. I've got all the kit they supply you with and now wondering what my next step should be? First time I have had a black car and by god does it show up everything ALL the time!

I'm happy to buy new products but not really sure where to head now? I dont have a great deal of time to spend on it each week currently, but happy to spend some time/pay someone to do it initially to set it going..

Do I just jetwash it for now and rub it down with a microfibre cloth and/or chamois? What about the alloys?

Below is a couple of photos taken about 3 miles from picking it up in Stuttgart 



















Cheers for your advice,

Chris


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome.:wave:

For the time being you can get away with a wash kit. Just get a bucket or two, a good shompoo and a wash mit, not a sponge and dont bother with a chamois. I wont tell you how much superguard is on Ebay

This will help, not sure if you have read it or not.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=4637

List of really basics:

2 buckets
1 wash mit
A good shampoo (megs shampoo plus, Z7, dodo sour power etc)
Drying cloth x 2 (just in case you drop one while drying or get one too dirty).

Here is another good seciton. Sorry if you have already read it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50574

Cheers


----------



## uknown (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Scotch!

Will start on those! Yeah, I weighed up the price and the time I had to do anything with the car and decided it was best I went for it (Cost of Supaguard compared to the price of the car was small in comparison to be honest!) so happy it's got something on it, even if its just temporary!

I realise everyone is going to have their own favourite wax/polish/shampoo type so trying to read as many threads as possible whilst jotting down commonly named products!

One thing I haven't seen so commonly is where everyone buys it from; do you just google for the cheapest price or is there a good online store everyone tends to use?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Scroll down the forum a bit and theres a list of the traders on here. Cant go wrong with any of them tbh, great service from all of the ones Ive used :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Alot of people on here will try and support the traders that support/sponsor etc the website.

These traders can be found further down the forum homepage.

Competetive priced places include I4detailing, clean your car, autobrite etc.

Take a look at the websites to see who u like, some offer discount codes, others offer reward points which you can use for further purchases.

As said already, the two bucket method with a mitt, good shampoo and a drying towel will see you well to begin with. :thumb:


----------



## uknown (Jul 1, 2010)

Brilliant - thanks guys. Found a few bits on i4detailing and autobrite and have ordered. Guess they should be here on Monday 

Will read up on the tutorials over the weekend and get some pics up when i've had a go..

Chris


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

So what did you order then?

Us lot like to know as talking about products makes us happy


----------



## uknown (Jul 1, 2010)

* Meg's Shampoo Plus - 3.78l
* Meg's Grit Guard Insert & Bucket x 2
* Meg's Lambswool Wash Mitt x 2
* Meg's Water Magnet Cloth x 2
* Meg's NXT Gen Glass Cleaner
* I4D Plus Microfibre Triplepack Cloth


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

uknown said:


> * Meg's Shampoo Plus - 3.78l
> * Meg's Grit Guard Insert & Bucket x 2
> * Meg's Lambswool Wash Mitt x 2
> * Meg's Water Magnet Cloth x 2
> ...


Can't go wrong with tht list. I use the same mitts and glass cleaner, think they are great. :thumb:


----------



## uknown (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been reading more and more threads on here and my stuff has arrived from both companies (although i4detailing were quickest off the mark!)

Predictably, I have now got addicted to DW and will be placing another order tomorrow for the following bits:

* Meguiar's Wheel Brightener
* Meguiar's #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer 
* Duragloss #253 Tire & Rubber Dressing
* Meguiar's Last Touch 
* Load more microfibre clothes (I intend to have a set always for wheels, windows, body, etc)
* Load of little bottles/spray adapters/funnels!

Building up a nice collection now 

Cheers for all your advice again guys!

Chris


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Welcome, good shopping list, and awesome motor too! Good luck, and trust me (us) you will become obsessed, but Ive been assured its normal, but there is no cure though!

Ben


----------



## uknown (Jul 1, 2010)

Cheers!

Just need to work out what wax I should pick.. have read around a little bit not unsure if there is a favourite for black cars or does everyone each have their own favourite? Budget isnt a question, I want the best ideally!

Chris


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome along :wave:

To be honest, you can spend anything between £10 and £40,000 on a wax...

Most of the finish and shine off a well prep'd car is in the polish stage, so a wax adds little, if anything to the overall look...

There are some waxes that give longer protection, some that "claim" to give a better, wetter, deeper shine... 

Each to their own, I guess, go with what one looks/smells/tastes good to you....

:thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

uknown said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Just need to work out what wax I should pick.. have read around a little bit not unsure if there is a favourite for black cars or does everyone each have their own favourite? Budget isnt a question, I want the best ideally!
> 
> Chris


To be honest there isn't really a favourite, as you said it really is each to their own.

If your unsure either make a quick search for 'best wax for black car' or alternitavely, check out the showroom/studio section for what LSP's people have used on black cars and see which you think looks the best


----------

